# 17HMR debate



## DeadAim (May 15, 2006)

I'm looking at buying 17hmr and not to sure which gun to get.I would like to know if anyone had used the Savage 93r17-bvss or the Remington 597 
Magnum LS HB? Which one is perfered?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a CZ model 452 American. Very much a quaility piece. :sniper:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

the CZ has a very nice triggerr for factory.

mark


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

CZ's are great. nice triggers and they group great. You can't go wrong with an HMR. Just about an HMR will perform well. Just go pick up a few and see which one like you more, let the gun pick you 
xdeano


----------



## DeadAim (May 15, 2006)

What kind of price tag am I looking at for the cz 452?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i paid 400 for it, but that was when they first came out, i'm sure they are much cheaper now. The quality is right up with the best. They also come with a test target so you know what they come from the factory like. Mine shot much better than the test target.
xdeano


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The Savage 93R17 is in my opinion the most accurate .17 HMR avaliable under the $500.00 price tag.

To date I have shot, Savages, Marlins, Rugers, Remingtons and NEFs, the savage will beat them all and by no small margin.

I bought mine for one thing and that is squirrel hunting. Head shots at 100 yards are so easy its almost not challenging(almost).


----------



## dennis_d (Feb 1, 2006)

ditto on the savage. great gun that is cheap. i put a bsa sweet .17 scope on mine. its quite the long range squirrel slayer. :sniper:


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Stay away from the 597's. I have heard nothing but trouble with them, being semi-automatic. I don't think they figured it out yet.

I have a Savage 93, bull barrel, 6.5-20X scope. I love ever bit of the gun cept for the trigger. It's got to be close to 8 lbs. There are aftermarket triggers for ~$80 that are around 3 or 4 lbs. There is also a way to mod the spring, but I havn't done either yet.

It shoots just as accurate as any savage. 100 yds I can cover the groupings with a nickle or sometimes even a dime.


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

I also have a 93R17FV, and it is a very impressive shooter. My trigger wasn't the best, so I adjusted it via instructions on a Savage website. Accutriggers have been introduced on the 93's so that problem is moot at this point.

Get one, and you won't be sorry!


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i also have a model 93 savage and its one of the best guns i have bought. even the cheap ones ($200 black stock blue barrel) are great guns and very inexpensive.


----------

